# mega prize draw (revised version :-)



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

so here is the revised version of the prize draw.

1: anyone with over a hundred posts may enter. This is to safe guard someone not that serious getting more than they can use.

2: to enter, you must post picture of your catchbox or target area in this thread.

3: all entrants must make a gift package, this can be anything slingshot related, from ammo to slingshots from materials to pouches, it is your choice.

4: you must be prepared to post the package/gift anywhere in the world, so take this into consideration when thinking of ideas.

5: due to the possibility of an abundance of people providing prizes, the collective group will be split into groups of five.

6: the amount of winners will be determined by the amount of multiples of five entrants.

7: once the amount of winners is known, the amount of winners will be drawn from the whole group collection of entrants.

8: the cut off point for entry is the first of march (this year 

9: once winners have been announced on the fifteenth of march, entrants should post asap to there designated winner.

10: winners will be given the name of the members who will be posting to them, and entrants will have a list of who is sending to who. Winner should pm their postal details to the five members themselves when the winners are announced. Senders can check against the list which will be provided.

11: the draw will be done filmed from start to finish and will be done as followed:

a: each entrant will be represented by a picture of their catchbox, which will be pinned to a fence equal distances from each other.

b: i will be turned ten times and then pointed toward the right fence panel. I will then fire a paintball at the panel of pictures thus choosing a winner, this will be repeated for every winner needed for fairness ( i hope there is not to many lol)

12: the draw video will be posted on my youtube channel with link provided on announcement of winners.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

something i put together the other day since its warmer now i can start shooting  hope this pic is ok


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

a perfect first post example of how members entry should look thanks one shot-Corey thankyou.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool!! I'll play ???? 








Sorry loaded from my phone so it's side ways.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

nice one porkchop, that's a strong looking catchbox  i do that all the time on my phone lol


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Go on then I'll play,its winter so I'm shooting indoors ATM


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Put me in coach, I wanna play too!

Here's my shooting area / catch box. A little wet when the photo's were taken but still functional.

That's my catch box with the 5 drop down targets and the hanging can. While it does seem a little low, my property is on a slope and when I walk 10m back from the target, the drop downs are at about shoulder level and the can at eye level.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

yes hwark i know the slop problem lol i will post a pic later 

nice work shop .


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

wow, this thread is a slow one lol

looks like i wont have to spin round much, and at this rate i might have to use a4 pics of your catchboxes


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Ah, just found this. I've been down sick a few days and not much internet at the house. I'll get a pic when I get home tonight.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

nice one


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I finally got some batteries for my camera. This is my indoor catchbox, as my summer one is in the middle of a snow pile at the moment.









At one time, I used it as an ammo storage. I needed something a little bigger for some of the shots I wanted to try, so I converted it. It holds a variety of ammo, targets, and most misc. I could want for indoor shooting.

Lexlow, thanks for a very generous giveaway.

Todd


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

ok, a day or so in, and i like the way its going, at this steady rate i will be spinning away in march


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

My catchbox


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

nice one bpr, very tidy one, clearly a better shot than me, mine has holes everywhere


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

ah that's nearly two paintball draw shots wey hey .


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

B.P.R said:


> My catchbox


inconvenient target spot ;-) so to say lol


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

leon13 said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > My catchbox
> ...




HAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I don't do much shooting at home ....so i don't have a catch box 









Most of my shooting gets done here.....thats me and my daughters off for a plink

Will this do ?


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

as long as you don't mind me shooting a paintball at it that is fine lol


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

Forgot to say, welcome aboard to everyone so far.

i think we are ok for about two winners at the mo


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I still dont understand whats happening LOL...


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

that nearly made me spit my coffee out bpr


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

lexlow said:


> as long as you don't mind me shooting a paintball at it that is fine lol


I can live with that 



B.P.R said:


> I still dont understand whats happening LOL...


Lol it's simple mate ....you either win a load of stuff .....or you have to give something away


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Just tell me what i win...or what i need to do  ...

When it the draw?...shoot?...or other? ...

Dan... you need a catchbox mate... save the dollar on the ammo


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

now why did i not just put that at the start.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

will do the draw shoot between the cut off entry period (first of march) and the announcement date.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

it's not actually a box, per se, but it keeps me from chasing shot all over the wilderness. This photo taken during The Great Louisiana Blizzard of 2014.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wood support




__
leon13


__
Dec 31, 2013


__
2



reddy





so thats my " new one "
and thanks for another fun run

cheers


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

yes Leon, another one lol, i think between our members, we do ok for prizes, my wife said why do i keep giving stuff away? I said 1: i am selfish, and enjoy people saying thanks lol, 2: its good to realise that, overall, i get things back in all manner of ways.

i have had many gifted to me, i have had work done for me, i have traded for materials. Its all good, i hope everyone has the same thoughts on this way.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

ok its gone quiet again, lets all try and get one more person involved this week please, it will make for a better draw, and better give away 

time is running out , make sure ya have a gift to post by the dates ;-)


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Using my 100th post to enter!!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

So whats happening again?  ...

Whens the draw/shoot/video.... whatever LOL...


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

your gonna give me an migrane bpr, lol. Its all in the first post, two cans into the evening here, to late for a sensible answer


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Confused! It will work out!


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

it will be fine, all entrants prepare their gift by mandbbfhdj (date) then on the other dates i do a draw for the relevant amount of winners, etc hmm it will be fine, people will cry with joy and gratitude and the world will be a happy place for all


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Does my awful "sometimes catches 'em, sometimes doesn't indoor beach towel catchbox" get me into this mega prize giveaway happy time extravaganza?!

...please?
: )


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

yes mate all good, not cut off time yet


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

yes, first of march is the latest entry date, then any gift you wish to send must be ready for the fifteenth of march for when winners will be anounced..... Yeah that's right lol. I will do the video shoot draw near the announcement date.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

lexlow said:


> yes, first of march is the latest entry date, then any gift you wish to send must be ready for the fifteenth of march for when winners will be anounced..... Yeah that's right lol. I will do the video shoot draw near the announcement date.


Ok, sounds good. Are there any rules as far as the gifts go?


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

The gift should be something you are prepared to post anywhere in the world, so if ya skint/hard up, a few pouches, and or bands targets etc should not be to bad, or if you have a ready or part done slingshot that's cool, i am sure anything will be fine, each winner gets a collective of five people gifting to them, so it should all work fine.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

So what are the numbers? How many winners are going to be drawn?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Done yet?


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

ok, sorry about the delay, side tracked (fixated) on ebay lol. ok, 11 entrants, thus there will be a first and a second place. the first draw/shot will be for first place, the second for runner up. first place will be given the names of six entrants picked at random (method to be disclosed), first place will then have to inbox the entrants to give postal details etc if they wish. runner up gets five names of entrants to respond to. i will be excluded from the draw (obviously) but will send an extra gift to the first place winner. draw will be shown on the 15th march, so please have your gifts ready to post asap from that date.

you lucky people :-D


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Cornflakes are less complicated lol


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

lmao, i have realized i probably have a career in afternoon game shows yes lol.

my head hurts from the amount of over thinking i have applied to this 

i promise not to try and be clever again :-D, buuuut , at the moment, we have a comp to finish!;-)


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I love it & think you did a great job on the giveaway. I also like that it's pay-to-play; if you want in, you have to be willing to send off some slingshot related something. That and two people are walking away with a killer haul. I'm ready! Let's do this!


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

yes, sounds better when you say it like that  after this someone needs to come up with a simple version lol


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2013)

I am guessing this fell through ?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, what's up with this thing?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I have a package ready to ship...just need to know where it's going.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

full of bad manners lately, sorry guys, family went ill on me, and without to many details, a cousin went missin and it has been a bit tense around. Unfortunately i hid away from this as i was having to juggle work with being a doctor and councillor.

if people are still up for it i will do a draw this weekend.

sorry again, my bad.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear about all the misfortune, but family comes first. I'm still in if you are. At your leisure, sir.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear that your family is going through a hard time. I agree with TSM.....family first! Take care of things...we can do this another time or not at all. It's all good.

Take care.

Todd


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

yes, it would not take a genius to google my town and see what's been going on.

i am still up for it peeps. life can be short, its a hell of a ride guys, just remember, none of us are strapped in.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear life has threw up a few obstacles I wish you all the best getting over them.Take some pressure off yourself and let's visit this again once all obstacles are over come.....ATB John


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, family first bud. Most of us will always be around ;-) might want to double check the list first, lol.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Let's do it when ever you say go ! 
Cheers


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I am sorry for your family troubles lexlow. I am also sorry for asking about this contest like a child before. I should have assumed something was up for you not to do this drawing. My apologies and I hope everything resolves itself on your end. Positive vibes being sent to you now brother. Take care of your end and we all can revisit this wonderful idea of yours when it is more appropriate given the current circumstances.

Be well bro,
SF


----------

